
Sheryl Sandberg's opening statement to Congress: 'We were too slow' - tareqak
https://www.thisisinsider.com/facebook-coo-sheryl-sandberg-opening-statement-congress-2018-9
======
tareqak
Sheryl Sandberg's prepared statement to Congress [PDF]:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1HttCuxAY-
mdxtf0RfGRDx3kjVS_...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1HttCuxAY-
mdxtf0RfGRDx3kjVS_HNbZ_/view)

